# search



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

No thank you I have been burned, I have been involved in jobs were others were burned and one death. I have seen enough.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

brian, it seems some people have absolutely no idea what electricity can do .


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

paul d. said:


> brian, it seems some people have absolutely no idea what electricity can do .


I know what it can do. The more you know the safer you will be.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Nasty stuff. 

You'd be suprised how many people don't realize what electricity can really do. Some people need to see those pictures.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Watching you tube is what made me decide to get a face shield. Try arc flash, and if you don't have one it will change your mind.


----------



## AWKrueger (Aug 4, 2008)

Youtube electrical explosion videos scared the sh*t out of me. Made me realize I need some saftey training. So I signed up for a class sept. 5th. That and I'd like to stick to 120v.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Those videos and the like have made me a better, safer electrician, and I pass it onto my apprentice daily. 

The minute you stop respecting what electricity can do, is the minute you get hurt. I dont know about you, but I dont ever want to purposely put myself in danger!

~Matt


----------



## Rong (Feb 23, 2008)

AWKrueger said:


> Youtube electrical explosion videos scared the sh*t out of me. Made me realize I need some saftey training. So I signed up for a class sept. 5th. That and I'd like to stick to 120v.


 Years ago My boss and I were triming out a house. He was attempting to plug in the dishwasher and was touching both the neutral and hot blades of the cord cap, he got hung up doing that. 120 v is dangerous as well. Also only about 10% of my work is 120v now so understand if 120 is all you want to work with them you are limiting yourself to a very small field IMHO.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I am unfortunate in one aspect I have seen it, done it and try to be safe. BUT I have never had to see those types of pics.

I understand the violent possibilities of an arcing faults, Having seen a complete line up of gear vaproize one can imagine what would happen to a person standing there. Additionally I spent a week at Bussman training facility where blowing things up is a way of life for some.

I still cannot watch Bambi (The Disney one not the ****) too violent for me.


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

If you want to see a graphic video that will make a "believer" out of just about anyone, go here,

http://www.ifeltcomfortable.com/

We are all responsible for our own safety, and need to make it our #1 priority EVERY DAY!


----------

